# Emigrating as an Engineer to the US. Advice please!



## RaptorBlade30 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello,

I was looking for advice to moving and working in the USA. 

Firstly, my brief background. I am 26 and a chartered aerospace design engineer with a BEng hons degree in aerospace engineering. 

Secondly, what I would like to do. I am looking at either arizona or california as they are the heart of aerospace in the US and of course the weather, openess and un-UK likeness of them both (ive been to cali before). 

I would love to hear from other engineers, particularly aerospace, who have emigrated to the US. How they did it. Any problems and advice etc.

First query: Am I correct in understanding that I require an H1-B visa? I did some research and found that when the US economy is good those visas sell out in a week! Surely this is the primary problem with emigrating? Though they took 10months to sell out last year (due to recession).

Second query: Were there any problems with finding a house (to rent), buying a car, opening a bank account etc. Credit?

Third: Health Insurance. A broad idea of how much this is and how easy it is to get would be welcome.

Fourth: Although I work in military aerospace in the UK, it seems near impossible to do the same in the US due to security clearance issues. Anyone with any info on this would be very very welcome!

Any feedback would be appreciated.

RB


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

RaptorBlade30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was looking for advice to moving and working in the USA.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't bother where you're going in the US. You already start with an uphill struggle, so why narrow your options even more?

H1b would be one the commonest ways of getting over for someone in your position. You require a potential employer to apply for the visa on your behalf.

Fresh off the boat you'll certainly have all the problems with renting/travelling/living/etc. None of them are insurmountable, though. Shout when you've got the visa and folks will guide you through.

As an employee of an aerospace firm, you'd expect the health insurance to be part of your remuneration. This could involve them taking anything from virtually nothing to a significant portion of your pay out of your check. 

One of the big problems you will run into is indeed security clearance. This will rule out many jobs in this industry for you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

First - do your homework and know where what happens. Seattle and Huntsville are laying off. Wichita is still going. I have not spoken with anyone in FL lately. This means aviation/space engineers with clearances or eligible to get them are on the market. As most contracts are somehow linked to government funding clearance is an issue.

H1B is not the only option. I remember when MBB was working on the MRCA and staff lived out of suitcases:>) You did not give much information about your credentials/experience. What do you bring to the table that would make a US employer jump through the hoops of visa sponsoring?

Insurance/rent/car ... have you used the search option? These questions popp up on a regular basis.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to say it, but you have little-to-no chance of obtaining an H1b visa. Why?

First, the aerospace industry is deep in the recession. They aren't hiring, and they aren't going to hire a new aerospace eng. grad from overseas when there are thousands here in the US already. Second, the Obama Administration just slashed the Orion space program, so that money is now pretty much gone. Third, given the fact that you are a foreign national, you won't be working on any military projects, so that leaves civilian projects only.

The rest of the issues you mention are pretty much irrelevant - you can't get here doing what you wish to do. Sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

American Guy said:


> Sorry to say it, but you have little-to-no chance of obtaining an H1b visa. Why?
> 
> First, the aerospace industry is deep in the recession. They aren't hiring, and they aren't going to hire a new aerospace eng. grad from overseas when there are thousands here in the US already. Second, the Obama Administration just slashed the Orion space program, so that money is now pretty much gone. Third, given the fact that you are a foreign national, you won't be working on any military projects, so that leaves civilian projects only.
> 
> The rest of the issues you mention are pretty much irrelevant - you can't get here doing what you wish to do. Sorry, but that's the truth.


Actually, I am in the process of moving to Dubai (Was in Wichita supporting my companies products at Cessna, Learjet and Beachcraft for 3.5 years),none of these companies will be back in the loop of hiring until at least next year (Hence why my company relocated me to Dubai). I know as of Jan 2010 Lear (Bombardier) is going to have another round of layoffs, Cessna is giving their people 10 weeks of furlough this year and Beach is just in limbo and keeping thier head above water with millitay contracts on the kingair. I know Spirit aerospace in Wichita is looking for people to build the 787 fuse (not sure about engineering).

I know most of Wichita's labor force has either moved to Bell in Texas to support Millitary programs or to Boeing in Renton on contract..

Thus the aviation world in not booming yet. Mind you, the helicopter market is on the increase and did not seem to get as impacted as the Bizz jet market in the downturn...

Hope this helps


----------



## RaptorBlade30 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks all for the advice so far.

Ive done an awful lot of research and found the following:

1. There are a huge amount of jobs advertised by aerospace firms in the US. I literally dont have time to trawl through them all. So that is encouraging.

2. I understand that there are US engineers out there for jobs too. However, I have a very good resume and hope that puts me above most other applicants. 

3. Due to the recession its actually easier to get h1B in one respect - there are more of them available. usually, they sell out in a week. This year it was 10 months. Id rather that than having none available and thus no change at all .

4. The orion project was NASA which as a federal agency requires a US citizen by default. In addition, that money was freed up intentionally for other aerospace projects so in some ways that helps too. Indeed, with obama transferring that cash to private industry for the same moon goal which may not require a severe secclear that if anything opens up for avenues for me. 

5. I am officially a 'mid-career' pro by now with 6yrs of experience under my belt rather than a new grad. I like to think Im in the best position possible for such a move. 

Any further discussion welcome. I indeed to soak up as much advice as possible to help shape my decisions and how to tackle this.


----------



## motorboat (Oct 24, 2014)

THREAD BUMP

The last post was 5 years ago and the economic situation has changed somewhat I guess.

I've been looking at aerospace jobs (commercial not military) at Boeing in USA and wondering how best to proceed. 

I have colleagues who have relocated to the USA in the last few months, so its clearly not impossible.

What are the odds of Boeing employing a foreigner (British) as an engineer in the USA?

Should I be applying for a H1B in advance or waiting until an employer hopefully hires me?

How do I find out how many visas are available in any given year?

Many thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google and search function versus engineer

Visa - uscis.gov
H1B issued - travel.state.gov, bulletin
H1B application - employee cannot apply
Moving commercial - those are legacy jobs in Seattle. You better bring the Golden Gate to the table.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Understanding H-1B Requirements | USCIS


----------



## motorboat (Oct 24, 2014)

twostep said:


> Google and search function versus engineer
> 
> Visa - uscis.gov
> H1B issued - travel.state.gov, bulletin
> ...


My bold. What does this mean?


----------

